# Serviceable Snip Tip



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A pair of Simms pliers with the braid cutters is hard to beat. I had tgree pairs of the Boomerang snips and they all rusted even with maintenance. I did like them but I like multi purpose!


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Boomerangs might not be built for the long haul but they are a fraction of the price of Simms snips and pliers. I like Simms gear but their pliers and snips are ridiculously over priced. Danco is coming out with their Premio line of pliers which are titanium and cobalt for half the price.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cam said:


> Boomerangs might not be built for the long haul but they are a fraction of the price of Simms snips and pliers. I like Simms gear but their pliers and snips are ridiculously over priced. Danco is coming out with their Premio line of pliers which are titanium and cobalt for half the price.


My Simms pliers were a gift from my lady but I’d still have bought them for my self. Made in USA with the no questions asked Simms Lifetime Warranty...


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

I have boomerang snips on every bag, some last years some don't. I have found the black ones hold up better than the grey ones. Clipped on to my sling fly bag, clipped on the beach spinner bag, in my boat cooler / tackle box. Also carry pliers, cheap ones in a sheath on my sling bag.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a pair of abel snips , that were my dads. So scared of losing them they never see sunlite anymore. St Upid


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mustad has a nice pair but not for plier use


----------

